# My first Fortis - Pilot Professional Chrono



## avers (Feb 25, 2010)

I just bough my first Fortis Pilot watch. 

Ref. 597.22.11 L01 
Valjoux 7750 movement 
40mm SS case


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

Congrats~Like the 7750 movement, cheers! ;-)


----------



## Gopher (Dec 27, 2007)

Very nice! Don't see as many of those anymore since the B-42s came out. It's the second-best-looking Fortis Chrono (behind the Flieger on cognac strap) for my $.


----------



## whifferdill (Jan 11, 2007)

Superb!

I love these - and still prefer them to the Bulky B42 range. Though the B42 Pilot Pro chrono is very nice, to me, the Flieger and first PIlot pro models, thankfully still available, define what's great about the Fortis brand.

Great purchase - you'll enjoy that one for many years and if I could bring myself to part with my non-chrono day / date model, that would be the one I'd get.
:-!


----------



## cuckoo4watches (Oct 24, 2006)

a true pilots classic
congrats!!!


----------



## Stonechild (Aug 21, 2009)

Very Nice, congrats..:-!


----------



## Ray916MN (Feb 11, 2006)

:-!

One of my favorite Fortis designs. Super clean. One of the nicest Flieger chronos ever in my opinion. 

Wear it in good health!


----------



## avers (Feb 25, 2010)

I received the watch and it looks fantastic!!!! :-! I love the design and packaging (large heavy leatherette box), will post the pics later.

I have a concern though, as watch seems to be somehow noisy. Perhaps that the way Fortis watches are, please see description of my concern here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=2784565#post2784565 \

What do you think?


----------



## whifferdill (Jan 11, 2007)

Normal 7750 behavior - it's called 'the wobble' and will be the same in any 7750 powered watch - the rotor can spin up quite dramatically with a flick of the wrist in the right way and you can hear it whizz around in the case - some people hate it, some people love it.

Regardless - it's normal for the 7750 and your one is sitting under an exceptional dial!


----------



## avers (Feb 25, 2010)

Thank you for re-assuring me!


----------



## avers (Feb 25, 2010)

More pics of my new Pilot:


----------



## avers (Feb 25, 2010)

Watch in the case with papers:


----------



## avers (Feb 25, 2010)

Watch face:


----------



## avers (Feb 25, 2010)

Case back:


----------



## avers (Feb 25, 2010)

Fortis buckle and strap:


----------



## avers (Feb 25, 2010)

Different angle. I love this watch!!! :-!


----------



## offshoredriver (Jun 4, 2008)

Great watch, and I reiterate what the others have said. A classic for sure, and everything a true pilots watch should be. As for the noise - well yep, that is one of the characteristics of the 7750. My Sinn 356 is exactly the same. It is something you will come to love about your watch.


----------

